# Old bird with sore on his back



## pokeymom (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi , new here...I have a 20 plus yr old male cockatiel, Pokey, adopted 6 yrs ago...anyhow, he has a nasty sore on his back, oozing blood and very irritated which he is picking if we don't catch him, I have been to an avian vet and she gave me a wash and an ointment (BTW it is very dangerous to use Neosporin according to her) to use once a day and a liver enzyme supplement. She doesn't want to collar because of his advance age and is reluctant on oral antibiotics due to age as well. He is acting normal, for an old bird, but just wondering if we are doing all we can or has anyone encountered similar? My vet is away for the week and looks like we will take him back when she is in town again next week. Thanks for any comment or advice.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i think the vets treatment is fine

and i wont use neosporin. theres zinc listed in the ingredients and ive heard its not good though others will say otherwise. its oil based which isnt good...


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Neosporin is fine for places without feathers, but like Dally said, it is oil based so you don't want to use it around feathers. You can get Betadine wash and clean the wound before applying the antibiotic, and some avian probiotics to keep the gut flora stable. Stress can cause an imbalance and eventually illness so it's a good idea to use when there is stress or illness.


----------



## pokeymom (Sep 6, 2011)

*Update but still frustrated*

Thanks for your responses....by the end of the week the sore was really looking good...we took him back to vet and she said that she would feel comfortable putting a collar on him now and also a round of oral antibiotics. She used X-ray film for the collar and he did seem to respond well to it after a minute or two. She thinks that that the digging at the sore may be a result of a fatty tumor. Does not know if cancerous, and said we could treat with laser but would have to determine if cancer before she could do so with a biopsy. Anyhow, he has the collar on but cannot eat drink with it on. we made it a little smaller and have tried many dishes but he is resisting. We took off this morning so he could eat and drink but he picked it before we could stop and it became a bloody mess. The collar is back. Oh yeah he threw up the oral antibiotics. So worried about him I can't sleep . Any other suggestions from experienced with this kind of thing?


----------



## munnith (Aug 28, 2011)

ohh poor pokey.. im sorry to hear this.. im do not know much about this but i guarantee you that our experts will write more comments and advices on this. until then pls keep us updated. btw we wish pokey a quick recovery.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forums! I hope you like it here as much as i have!


----------



## pokeymom (Sep 6, 2011)

Update>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Pokey is settling down with his collar on or as the kids call it "the cone of shame" LOL, and we are seeing progress on his wing, but very slow to heal, he still can't drink or eat very well unless we take it off and then watch him so he won't pick at the sore....have been trying all kinds of different dishes...any suggestions?


----------

